# Interesting survey



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I took the survey. It didn't take too long but I'm wondering what they do with the data? Giving your post a bump in case others might want to check it out. Paul


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I will watch out for the survey results and post a link. From the dogs used, and the questions asked, I think I have a strong suspicion what they are looking to reveal, though!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I also took it, and I know it was a survey not a quiz but I was a little disappointed when it just said 'Thank You' at the end - I almost wanted an indication of how (in)accurately I had gauged the behaviour! Ha ha. But it was very interesting to take, and I am VERY interested in the results!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for that! It was interesting! I'm curious of the results


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I missed this first time around, somehow. How great! Thanks for posting!

I'm VERY interested in seeing the results.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've emailed the contact - she thanks you all for your help, and has promised to let me have the results when they are available.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

fjm said:


> I will watch out for the survey results and post a link. From the dogs used, and the questions asked, I think I have a strong suspicion what they are looking to reveal, though!


FJM,
What do you think they're looking for?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't want to distort reactions by saying !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I did it too. Did any of you think any of the dogs looked sad? I didn't.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not think any of the dogs looked sad. I thought the test was fun. I look forward to the results.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The fawn pug looked a liiiittle sad, but stinking adorable at the same time.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

fjm said:


> I wouldn't want to distort reactions by saying !


Yes, we'd need to put our surmises in a separate thread with a Spoiler Alert warning. :act-up:


----------

